# Pros and Cons of Power Roller Systems



## BrianThePainter (Feb 2, 2016)

I have never tried a power rolling system. Thank you for writing the article I know now that I will not ever try one of these power rolling systems. Paint is way too expensive to waste.


----------



## Mike2 (Apr 4, 2016)

Very interesting and informative.. I prefer to do my jobs by hand, although I do have a sprayer for bigger projects.. I have a friend who has one and he loves it.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, Mike. I prefer to walk. Bike if shoes are unavailable. However a car or plane is usually faster.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

Also, the plane or car will leave you time to do the things that really are important.


----------

